# Rally group help the heroes



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Just looking at the help the heroes chart on the home page, and the rally group have donated £706, i know that there is more that has been donated before, but i'd just like to say WELL DONE YOU LOT, and to any one who hasn't been to one of our rallies, you don;t know what your missing, and also to all those that don't do rallies, DO ONE, here endeth the lesson. 

Dennis


----------

